# Motor Caravan sites on MULL?



## 96226 (Sep 8, 2005)

We have a yen to visit Mull. I have not found any sites for motor caravans. Does any one have any tips / experience for visiting Mull eg sites and ferry access?

Thanks

Scuta


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Scuta

You did not mention when you planned to visit but we were on Mull about this time last year. We took the ferry from Oban to Craignore then the ferry from Tobemory to Kilchoan. We did not book any ferries but I think it's a must in the high season. If you like peace and quiet it's the place to visit.

We spent a few days touring the island, we free camped all the time with no problems, Toilets and water was available.

We bought a hopscotch 21 ticket for £69 for a van up to 8 metres.

http://www.calmac.co.uk/hopscotch_route21

Parking is available at Oban Harbour.

Skye is worth a visit vey good scenery, plenty of free camp sites and the bridge tolls are now finished so it's well worth a trip.

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

There's a site at Craignure, overlooking the ferry. Turn left when you come off and left again just after the pub. It has good facilities and is in a nice location.

http://www.shielingholidays.co.uk

There's a site just outside Tobermory, quite small but manageable.

http://www.tobermory-campsite.co.uk

There's a site down by Fionhport called Fidden farm in a beautiful setting but limited facilites.

And as mentioned, there are lots of places to freecamp if you wish. Ferry booking from Oban is definetly advisable, though I have waited many times in the non-booked lane and got on at the end.


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Tobermory Campsite*

I will vouch for this site.

I was the last person on it last year, and they very kindly lent me a towel as I had left mine, as you do, at the foot of the stairs.

Setting that aside there is a unfenced burn (stream) forming a boundry on one side of the site which would concern me if I was a parent of youngsters.

You will love Mull if you enjoy tranquility.


----------



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

*Mull*

Hi Scuta, Viv & I were on Mull last June. If the weather's good, don't miss a trip to Iona. Leave your van at Fionnphort and take the ferry. No vehicles allowed on Iona except for residents, but the island is compact and walkable. Not much shelter or things to do if wet.

We stayed at the Shieling camp site and can recommend it.

Driving around Mull is easy, just don't rush and enjoy the views. If you encounter any Highland Cattle, they have right of way! Well, I wasn't going to argue with those horns. Our van would have come off second best.
We crossed over to Mull from Lochaline having travelled down from Fort William. 
If you'd like any further info, my e-mail address is [email protected]

Regards

Apothecary


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

TandD said:


> There's a site at Craignure, overlooking the ferry. Turn left when you come off and left again just after the pub. It has good facilities and is in a nice location.
> 
> http://www.shielingholidays.co.uk


We stayed there last year for a couple of days.

Most of the facilities are housed in big tents, kinda odd, but they are nice. Even have baths with piping hot water. We really enjoyed our stay there 

There is a lovely little Narrow Gauge Railway right next door too..

http://www.mullrail.co.uk/

One thing I will say.. If you plan using the hookup facilities, make sure you have a long hookup lead. Some pitches are quite a long way from their hookup points?


----------

